# Jailbreak Apple TV 2 jusqu'à quelle version OS ?



## dldstyle (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis intéressé par l'acquisition d'un Apple TV 2 avec l'optique de le jailbreaker. Avant d'en acheter un, il y a t-il des versions d'OS qui rendent cette manipulation impossible ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Lauange (9 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

Pour l'ATV, l'IOS jailbreakable est le 5.2.1. Après c'est foutu.


----------



## dldstyle (9 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse. Est il possible de "downgrader" une version d'OS si celui ci est après 5.2.1 ? Si oui on trouve facilement cela ?

Merci !


----------



## Lauange (12 Octobre 2013)

Downgrade impossible à ma connaissance.


----------

